# Macbook Pro Problem when connected to wireless network



## Underto36 (May 4, 2009)

Hi, Im currently having a problem with my network latency. 

I use a Linksys Cisco WRT110 Rangeplus Router
I have 4 computers on the network.

A Sony Vaoi Laptop running windows Vista - Wireless
An Acer Laptop running windows XP - Wireless
Myself running Windows XP - WIRED
and a Macbook Pro(Brand New) - Wireless

The problem comes whenever the Macbook connects to the network. When it connects average ping times jump from 35-50ms to 1100+ ms.
It doesnt happen when any other computer is connected to the network(all other computers could be connected and be fine), only when the macbook is on the network does that latency get that high.

Is there some network\airport configurations I need to go through with the Macbook so when it connects to the network the ping doesnt automatically go through the roof?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Does it just show high pings, or does the network really slow down to the point that others using it notice. If it is only a ping thing, don't worry about it, but is the whole network slows down and people are complaining about things loading slow, then you should be able to open the Network System Preference Pane and click on the Advanced button when Airport is highlighted in the left list, and then the last tab should allow you to select the speed of the airport card. Set it to what ever the rest of the network is running at, I'm guessing g speeds. The Macbook supports n speeds, and it may be trying to run the network at that speed, messing things up.


----------



## Underto36 (May 4, 2009)

The network actually slows down. I went into the actual router settings and changed it from Mixed network to a G network only but I have not yet changed it on the Macbooks Airport settings.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When you changed it on the router, did it help things?


----------

